# Only 4 Follies



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm supposed to be egg sharing but been for scan today and only 4 follies   They've upped my Gonal F to 300, i've got a scan on friday, but I can't see another 6 growing in 3 days  .

After 3 failed iui's using donor sperm, this is our first go at IVF and egg sharing. Really don't wanna let the recipient down so if still not enough follies then will probs give all eggs to recipient.

But just feel gutted that it's prob not our turn yet and have to wait and go through it all again.

Has anyone ever grown more follies after a dissapointing scan


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Have you got any little folloes with the other 4? sometimes they can grow upto 2mm a day.by friday youll prob have afew more pop up


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

when the consultant was counting them she said 2 small ones and 4 follies that she actually measured. When I had my first scan (a few days after injecting suprefact) to see my lineing, i could have sworn she counted 4 on one side and 6 on the other(but i hadn't started injecting Gonal F at that point, so should i have been growing follicles at that point??) CONFUSSED.COM


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

hey, I don't know much about the whole egg share thing, but you have to do what's right for you. Have read about recipients not getting eggs and of course they would be disappointed but having heard lots from such ladies on here I imagine the last thing they'd want you to do is sacrifice your chance of happiness. Don't make a quick decision hey and don't think it'd be selfish to keep them for you because it wouldn't be.

Wishing you the best of luck in the whole world and as people keep telling me, it takes one, just one to make dream come true.

x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya wendy,

I just wanted to wish you luck and hope things change by friday. I dont know alot as this is our 1st ivf/egg share after 5 negative DIUI's.

Let us know!

 

k


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for you support and advice everyone 

Just feel so gutted, i've actually been sick with the upset which i've never done befor. My DH and I have talked things through and if nothings changed by Friday we are going to give our eggs to the recipient, have a free shot at IVF and then if that doesn't work we might just about be able to get the money together for another 3 goes! but after that i don't know, just never wanna give up.

I WILL BE A MUM SOMEDAY!!! 

Katena - Good luck with you treatment, let me know how you get on x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi, my first egg share cycle wad very simplar to yours!
After 8 days of stims (225iu) I had 5 follies, 2 were only 6mm!
I was upped to 300iu then to 450iu, after 14 days of stimming I got
15 eggs! 
Good luck! Its possible for your follies to go mad! 
N x x x


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you Skybreeze  i'm more hopefull than i was on tuesday.

I was 4 follies after 7 days on 225ui Gonal-F, Consultant sent us away saying is doesn't look good and to consider our options if not enough follies by friday, was upped to 300ui on tuesday so only had 3 days to grow the follies, it's scan day tomorrow. 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET IT BE GOOD NEWS TOMORROW AND MORE FOLLIES HAVE GROWN    

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

Gl for todays scan


----------



## wendybess (Aug 9, 2010)

Well just got back from todays scan and I now have 7 follicles so still not enough  Going ahead with egg collection on Monday, consultant said if they retrieve 10 eggs then i can share but not looking likely so all eggs prob going to the recipient.

It'll be our turn in march/april


----------

